# Why leg kicks not allowed in kickboxing?



## Coke (Mar 2, 2011)

Why are leg kicks not allowed in kickboxing? On the other hand, more dangerous kicks like head kick and rib kick are allowed. 

They allow leg kicks in Muay Thai and K-1 too, but why not kickboxing? I think they allow leg kicks in some Karate and TKD also.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

lol? Legs kicks are a massive part of kick boxing! I think your confusing the sport with a organisation that does not allow them for some reason! Where did you see/hear this?


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Coke said:


> Why are leg kicks not allowed in kickboxing? On the other hand, more dangerous kicks like head kick and rib kick are allowed.
> 
> They allow leg kicks in Muay Thai and K-1 too, but why not kickboxing? I think they allow leg kicks in some Karate and TKD also.


K1 is Kickboxing. :confused02:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Coke said:


> Why are leg kicks not allowed in kickboxing? On the other hand, more dangerous kicks like head kick and rib kick are allowed.
> 
> They allow leg kicks in Muay Thai and K-1 too, but why not kickboxing? I think they allow leg kicks in some Karate and TKD also.


They are allowed in certain forms of kickboxing. There are lots of different rule sets that fights are held under. The gym I used to train at made everyone have a few amateur kickboxing fights before they would book them for any mma matches (dont really know why) and the first fight was generally contested with no leg kicks or elbows if they had a say in it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think he is thinking of Tae Kwon Do, where kicks need to be above the waist.


----------



## Coke (Mar 2, 2011)

Oops I was wrong. I thought kickboxing is identical to boxing and doesn't allow kicks below the belt..., my bad I was wrong. 

Why does TKD disallow kicks below the belt anyways?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Coke said:


> Oops I was wrong. I thought kickboxing is identical to boxing and doesn't allow kicks below the belt..., my bad I was wrong.
> 
> Why does TKD disallow kicks below the belt anyways?


No idea, but TKD sparring matches disallow all forms of contact... According to the rules, targets are (From: http://www.itf-information.com/information10c.htm):

_Article 33. TARGET AREA 
A. Head and neck area at the front and sides but not at the back. 
B. Trunk of the body from neck to navel vertically and from a line drawn from the armpit vertically down to the waist on each side (that is frontal area only excluding the back). _

Those areas score points, but below the belt (Ie. legkicks) aren't mentioned as a foul or cause of a warning in the rules...


----------



## sasdawrq (Jan 10, 2012)

I thought kickboxing is identical to boxing and doesn't allow kicks below the belt..., my bad I was wrong. 

Why does TKD disallow kicks below the belt anyways?






————————————————————————————
retro jordans
retro jordan shoes
air jordan sheos


----------



## DiazPodcast (Jan 10, 2012)

Coke said:


> Oops I was wrong. I thought kickboxing is identical to boxing and doesn't allow kicks below the belt..., my bad I was wrong.
> 
> Why does TKD disallow kicks below the belt anyways?


because TKD is just stupid. 

I heard about some guy who trained MT (Muay Thai) went to train in TKD to widen his Martial Arts knowledge, and his 'Master' wouldn't let him use leg kicks - so he asked why? and he said because they're useless, so the student offered a sparring session to use his own MT and his 'Master' can use TKD - but he got kicked out because of it. 

TKD guys are scared of leg kicks I guess, they're very effective. Also, the TKD stance is absolutely useless.


----------

